# Tiny Tack



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I had some time last weekend and wanted to add this to the LT-25. Never used one and was suprised when I opened the package and read how easy it is to install. Red wire wraps around both plug wires (just wraps no cuting) the white slips under any bolt that is near.
I ran the wires thur the rubber plug that the batery wire was in and that was it all done. a few (ok more then a few) zip ties and all was clean and tight.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

i used to use them on a few shifter race karts, i put one of my old ones on a 9.9 rude i mounted on the lower cowling area in front of the motor to keep all the wires contained on the motor just a glance back was all that was needed, i used it to dial in the motor hieght. if i remember right i think i paid somewhere around $50-$60 maybe less,well worth it and they are bullet proof


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I got the replacement Tack in the mail with alot of help from Capt Ron. He called the factory and educated the maker on what would work the best on a 25 Merc 2-smoke. The factory mailed me the 2XL and I put it on today. Have not had the time to run to motor other then in the back yard with the hose on. The first tack they sent was running at apox 2070 rpms and we all know that was wrong. The replacement model (2XL) ran on the hose at 370 to 420 rps. Can't wait to run it at wot and see where I am at with the stock prop.

Thank you Tiny Tack for the replacement model.

Thank you Capt Ron for catching the mistake even before the open water test and jumping in and fixing it without being asked!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> The replacement model (2XL) ran on the hose at 370 to 420 rps.


Hey MAT,

That sounds too low, your RPM should be about 750-800... Might want to double your set up. 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

> > The replacement model (2XL) ran on the hose at 370 to 420 rps.
> 
> 
> Hey MAT,
> ...


What Jan said. 

Pretty sure it's 4 wraps on the lower plug wire.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > The replacement model (2XL) ran on the hose at 370 to 420 rps.
> >
> >
> > Hey MAT,
> ...


What he said! 

*Why does my 1-c tach read 1/2 time on a 2 cylinder engine?* You need to attach the wires to BOTH cylinders. Make sure you use only *3 wraps* with the wire.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

> > > > The replacement model (2XL) ran on the hose at 370 to 420 rps.
> > >
> > >
> > > Hey MAT,
> ...



2XL is a different Tach specifically for Mercs and installation is different. If you run a longer leads, you may have to make additional wraps to overcome the resistance. While Tiny Tach's are a great tool, IMHO they are far from a perfect science. I have some different models ordered that I'm going to test also.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's all in the lead length... sounds like too much resistance, thus not getting the second cylinder in the firing loop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

> it's all in the lead length... sounds like too much resistance, thus not getting the second cylinder in the firing loop.


one additional wrap should overcome the resistance.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

does the mfr have a recommended ohm value for these leads? A simple volt/ohm meter is easy enough to test with. Seems like having some guidelines would take a bit of the voodoo out of the process.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

> does the mfr have a recommended ohm value for these leads? A simple volt/ohm meter is easy enough to test with. Seems like having some guidelines would take a bit of the voodoo out of the process.


I wish. Seems we will have to deal with the voodoo till we figure it out. It's a hit or miss thing till then.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ok let me get this stright. do only four wraps on one one plug lead. not both ?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont know about which leads you guys to need to wrap for your black anchors, but use 4 wraps rather than three to make sure you are inducing enough current. Supposedly the resistance has been calculated by the manufacturer and that is why they say to not alter the lengths. Of course there is that small percentage that falls outside the norm which will give you a bad reading in terms of off by several rpms, but yours sounds more installation error.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

> I dont know about which leads you guys to need to wrap for your black anchors, but use 4 wraps rather than three to make sure you are inducing enough current. Supposedly the resistance has been calculated by the manufacturer and that is why they say to not alter the lengths. Of course there is that small percentage that falls outside the norm which will give you a bad reading in terms of off by several rpms, but yours sounds more installation error.


"Black Anchors" as you refer to, are a little different. Yes the resistance is calculated in and when you go to a longer harness sometimes you have to do an additional wrap to overcome the additional resistance from the additional wire.

Matt - 4 wraps - one plug wire and I think you need to use the lower cylinder for some reason. I'll try to do mine this weekend and let you know. 

RJ, you have a 1C and it's a different animule as well as your running a 3 cyl and not 2.


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

I ordered a 2C with 10' leads for a '06 Merc 9.9 4 stroke and they changed it to a 1C and told me to wrap both plug wires! I am going to run it tomorrow and will make a post afterwards! Mike


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I ordered a 2C with 10' leads for a '06 Merc 9.9 4 stroke and they changed it to a 1C and told me to wrap both plug wires! I am going to run it tomorrow and will make a post afterwards! Mike


had a 2005 merc 9.9 4-stroke and had a 2C model tinytach....works like a charm.

dont listen to them........4-stroke works like a 2-stroke sparks revolution.


----------



## Mikemv (Jan 12, 2007)

To All, ran my boat yesterday with the TT226R-1C and my RPM was reading half of what it should! I called them and spoke with Steve and he apologized for changing my order from a 2C to a 1C. Somehow he thought I had a 2 stroke and ordered incorrectly. He is making me up a TT226R-2C with 10' leads and getting it out ASAP. He also said that we all could wrap the red wire around both(2) plug wires for best indications. I had 2 Tiny Tacks on my Honda BF20's and they worked well! Best Fishes, Mike


----------

